# can I get a pyr for sheep that are already adults?



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

I remember reading that the easiest way to socialize pyrs is to get puppies and let them grow up with the herd. But someone is giving me 3 sheep that are already adults. There are a few predators out there... not sure they are big enough to worry a sheep, but we have a small pack of coyotes I am told. I am a little concerned about that. We have the occasional bear on this side of the water, but IDK about over there. 

Help me with my sheep protection program! LOL! Is a dog the way to go? 

Cindyc.


----------



## HorseFeatherz (Feb 16, 2008)

For me it would depend upon a few things (take into consideration I do not have sheep).

Have the sheep been around a dog &#8211; either LGD or a sheep friendly family dog? If not, you will need time to acclimate the sheep to the dog, and a place to keep the dog separate yet &#8220;with&#8221; the sheep (chain link kennel type thing).

Fencing &#8211; is the pasture fencing going to keep a dog in? 

Neighbors &#8211; Do they understand just WHAT a LGD is about/does. Barking is part of a LGD &#8211; some dogs bark more than others&#8230;.some a LOT more &#8211; depending upon how close the neighbors are, night barking might be an issue.

Time &#8211; Acclimating the sheep and dog with each other is going to take time &#8211; even if both groups have experience with each other. Of course each dog is an individual and will take differing amounts of time to bond with their new livestock family.

I am pro LGD. I got an adult Anatolian, a year and a half ago when I started having coyote problems with my fowl. She was 6 and had not been around poultry since she was a 9 week or so old puppy. I will never be without one.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

HorseFeatherz said:


> For me it would depend upon a few things (take into consideration I do not have sheep).
> 
> Have the sheep been around a dog â either LGD or a sheep friendly family dog? If not, you will need time to acclimate the sheep to the dog, and a place to keep the dog separate yet âwithâ the sheep (chain link kennel type thing).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information! Is there an "average" amount of time that it takes to do this, or is it just very individual? 

Thanks so much!
cindyc.


----------



## HorseFeatherz (Feb 16, 2008)

I think it is very individual.

It will be more of a challenge for you, due to the fact the sheep have had one or more bad experiences with dogs. The sheep may relax in a month with the LGD, or never except the LGD - depending upon their fear.

The dog does not HAVE to bond with the sheep to be able to keep them safe - just bond with the property and accept the sheep as part of the family. But the sheep MUST not be afraid of the dog and have some trust that the dog will not harm them as the dog goes racing thru the pasture after a coyote or stray/neighbor dog. It would be nerve wracking for you and the sheep if they panicked and bolted everytime.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

HorseFeatherz said:


> I think it is very individual.
> 
> It will be more of a challenge for you, due to the fact the sheep have had one or more bad experiences with dogs. The sheep may relax in a month with the LGD, or never except the LGD - depending upon their fear.
> 
> The dog does not HAVE to bond with the sheep to be able to keep them safe - just bond with the property and accept the sheep as part of the family. But the sheep MUST not be afraid of the dog and have some trust that the dog will not harm them as the dog goes racing thru the pasture after a coyote or stray/neighbor dog. It would be nerve wracking for you and the sheep if they panicked and bolted everytime.


bummer. Gonna have to think of something else, I guess. Thanks for helping me think that through. =( The dogs in question are not kept with the sheep, but will run them if they get in with them, and they do sometimes. They are herding dogs that weren't properly trained. I think it is safe to say the sheep are fearful of dogs!

Cindyc.


----------



## HorseFeatherz (Feb 16, 2008)

You might want to ask the sheep folks on your sheep thread - what they think about possible dog fearful sheep and a "new to them" LGD. Maybe someone would have tips on acclimating them. I really don't "know" sheep.

I hate to discourage anyone from a LGD, but also hate to put one in a situation where they will fail thru no fault of their own. (not saying you would do this - but it does happen)


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

There is no real need for a LGD if you have only 3 sheep. Just put up good fences and lock them in a barn or stall at night and you should be fine.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

The sheep will butt the puppy. But the puppy would grow up to protect them. You just have to keep the puppy protected when it is small from the ramming of the sheep.


----------

